# Eating carrot tops



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Can goats eat carrot tops?? I have a huge amount of the tops and don't want to throw them away!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Jenna......I think they can, but not 100%.....by the way Murphy is doing great, he gained 5lbs in 2weeks! Up to 30lbs and is still a brat! A very loveable, adorable brat :greengrin: !


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

That's GREAT that Murphy is doing so good!!! I just don't want to throw those carrot tops in the compost.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes they can have carrot tops


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks all!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree........ they sure can.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

mine like the carrots as well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> mine like the carrots as well.


 Yep mine got in the garden and pulled the whole carrots up and were eating them.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

The hog I am I want those juicy carrots for my self!! :drool: Lol


----------

